# Mack snow RAPTOR



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I wanted to know how to make a Mack Snow Raptor. I know it consists of these four traits ; Mack Snow, Tremper Albino, Eclipse, and Patternless Stripe. But would that just mean Normal Mack Snow x RAPTOR or Mack Snow Patternless x RAPTOR?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Juggerz said:


> Hi guys, I wanted to know how to make a Mack Snow Raptor. I know it consists of these four traits ; Mack Snow, Tremper Albino, Eclipse, and Patternless Stripe. But would that just mean Normal Mack Snow x RAPTOR or Mack Snow Patternless x RAPTOR?


You need two Leo's that has all them trait, you will get faster result if both parents have eclipse, either expressing or HET.

Example.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripe.


----------

